# hopefuly these can be viewed by all



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/JA3jv6sg

today's trip


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Looks like a nice day on the water.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Great fishing pics but next time try not to make half the shots of someone flipping the bird, this is a family site. Thanks


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice fish, too many birds.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing. BTW, what Shooter said.


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

*apologies*

didn't even think about that when i posted them.
honest mistake.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

fish pictures right?


----------

